# Irish Stallion - Moores Clover



## mojito (11 May 2011)

Anyone ever seen him or his progeny? Am nearly 100% sure that I will bring my mare to him this year but just wondering if anyone had used him. I know he jumped to Grade A himself and has produced a couple of great ponies already and the stud fee is reasonable.


----------



## Eothain (11 May 2011)

Berta's Clover is the only Moore's Clover that springs to mind. She jumped on the European Pony Team a couple of years back. Is your mare big or small? He's only like 15.2hh I think.

My niece has a cracking Welsh/Arabian cross. She's a bag of scope that does 148cms distances easier than some 148cm ponies and she's only 128cm!!! If I were to ever breed that pony, I'd love to use him


----------



## Tharg (12 May 2011)

What do folks think of Clonleigh Dancer?


----------



## Eothain (12 May 2011)

I know nothing about him except that he's an Irish Draught. Sorry


----------



## mojito (12 May 2011)

imagine if one is another great pony by him and dans clover. I'm sure there are more just cant think right now. The pony i want to bring  to him is 145 cm so hopefully will get a pony he is 152cm


----------



## Eothain (12 May 2011)

Go for it!


----------



## Meg2 (13 May 2011)

We have a wonderful pony mare by Moores Clover. She is currently a dressage pony, competitive nationally at elementary level. She evented at 2** level sucessfully when she was younger. She has the most wonderful temperment in every way. We often joke that if only we had a yardful like her!
Tizara Hill is her name.


----------

